# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Roemer autosjedalica od 0mj

## Least123

http://www.britax-roemer.com/car-sea...s-plus-special

Vase misljenje o ovoj AS? Sigurnost i da li zaista moze i za manju djecu?

----------


## rahela

po mom mišljenju, ja ne bih stavljala dijete manje od 5 mjeseci
nekako mi se čini glomazna sjedalica naspram djeteta mlađeg od 5 mjeseci

----------


## Least123

moj će toliko za 2 tj.

----------


## rahela

koliko ima kila sada?
u čemu se sada vozi mali frajer?
ova sjedalica je do 13kg u suprotnom smjeru, a nakon toga ju okrećeš prema naprijed

----------


## Least123

Ima 8 kg i možda više, a vozim ga u jajetu koje mrzi
Ima li još netko iskustva s ovom AS
buni me to što je i manje kilaže pa da nebi bilo da je opet to 2 u 1 loš proizvod

----------


## rahela

ja sam svoju prebacila u tu sjedalicu kad je imala 10 mjeseci (i isto oko 8 kila) - u položaj unatrag
mali sad ima 8 i pol mjeseci i draže mi je da je u "jajetu"

to što on šizi u jajetu, ne znači da će prestati šiziti u drugoj sjedalici
i pliz, što to znači "šizi"
cendra, negoduje i buni se ili urla da ne možeš voziti?
koliko vam traju prosječne vožnje?

moj najstariji je cendrao i cmoljio oduvijek u sjedalicama, svim, bez iznimke
bilo je naporno podnositi, ali nije bilo izbora, ili slušam cendranje ili stojim kući
meni stajanje kući nije bilo opcija, pa sam se naučila podnositi ako ga nisam mogla nikako zabaviti
tek unatrag 2 godine, otkad čita knjige, imam mir u autu
sreća pa ovih dvoje mlađih su mirni u autu

----------


## martinaP

> Ima 8 kg i možda više, a vozim ga u jajetu koje mrzi
> Ima li još netko iskustva s ovom AS
> buni me to što je i manje kilaže pa da nebi bilo da je opet to 2 u 1 loš proizvod


I kombinirana se koristi kao jaje (dakle u smjeru obrnutom od smjera vožnje) do minimalnih uvjeta ( 9 kg i samostalno ustajanje, idealno barem do godine dana).

----------


## Least123

Šizi...znači urla i crveni se i ostaje bez zraka i toliko da me strah da mu se nešto ne dogodi.

----------


## rahela

> Šizi...znači urla i crveni se i ostaje bez zraka i toliko da me strah da mu se nešto ne dogodi.


na žalost ima i takve djece
ako voziš sama, to može biti problem, 
*kada si putnik u autu, sjediš li s njim iza, ili se voziš naprijed?
da li ga ikako uspiješ animirati, zabave li ga pjesmice, plišanci?*
prebacivanje u veću sjedalicu, a opet u vožnji unatrag, neće vam riješiti trenutni problem
pa čak ni kada ispuni uvjete za vožnju u smjeru naprijed, ne znači da će prestati urlati, samo će biti stariji, pa će na drugi način izražavati nezadovoljstvo
dijete mora imati minimalno 10kg, minimalno godinu dana i bilo bi poželjno da i hoda samostalno da bi se vozilo u smjeru vožnje

----------


## Ancica

> Šizi...znači urla i crveni se i ostaje bez zraka i toliko da me strah da mu se nešto ne dogodi.


Moj Robi je bio isti. To je bilo nemoguce za slusati ali i bas ono zastrasujuce. Ali mi se u jednom trenutku poslozilo (bas tokom jedne izuzetno mucne voznje) da u stvari kad tako urla barem znam da dise (koliko god se grca) jer ne bi mogao urlati da mu kroz glasnice ne prolazi zrak kojeg je ocito uspio udahnuti da ga moze s takvom forcom izbaciti :D Pa sam si poslozila u glavi da ako vec moram odabirati, da cu odabrati da se koncentriram na voznju dok on place (i dise) nego da se koncentriram na njega da ne place (a onda mozda jednom vise i ne dise jer sam nas uvalila u sudar). 

S vremenom ga je proslo, mislim da i prije nego je prerastao tu autosjedalicu ali ne sjecam se vise tocno. U svakom slucaju, prode.

Neznam da li to to pomaze.

----------

